# 2008 iron horse 7 point ?!?!



## mercjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im thinking about getting this IH frame.
Strange thing is there are no reviews or comments about this bike, I guess because
it was made just in 08' ?!

Its not the same 7 point from other years (those were Aniki or Ojiki like frames)

Heres a picture

Thanks !!
Diego


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

mercjoe said:


> it was made just in 08' ?!
> 
> Its not the same 7 point from other years (those were Aniki or Ojiki like frames)


I'm pretty sure you are incorrect here. 
To my knowledge the dw link 7 point was made from 2005-2008

In fact, if you look at the review section of mtbr there are a total of 81 reviews of various 7 point configurations.
for example:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/freeride-full-suspension/iron-horse/7point3/PRD_365074_1543crx.aspx

I haven't ridden one so I can't comment about how it rides.
However, a little over a year ago when I was on the market for a new bike, my short list was narrowed to SX trail, reign X, or 7 point.
I wound up going with the sx trail because I got a good deal on it and I love it. However, at that time, pretty much everything I read about the 7 point was positive. If you are looking for a great freeride rig and you get a good deal on the 7 point, I'd say you will probably be thrilled with it.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

they are great frames but since iron horse is no more, replacement parts can be difficult.


----------



## yamahabr6 (Mar 23, 2009)

They were made from 2005 on. in 2007 they added iscg tabs and in 2008 the bent top tube was replaced with a straight one. I just sold my 2006 but it was a great bike and i loved it. It is the best pedaling 7 inch bike out there, not to mention boom proof.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

I have one right now that I built up from the frame. I used high end parts and this is seriously the best bike i've ever owned. It has NO brake jack and jumps like a machine. I'm selling it now though because i'm getting a race bike. I almost want to try and keep it for a-line etc.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3617900/

(sorry not sure how to get link to show picture)


----------



## mercjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

You are right. It was made through all those years, but the 2008 frame which is the one Im being offered was unique for that year and is different from the previous 7 points.

Take a look:
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/7point/7point.php

Previous 7 points frames, or at least the front triangle looked more like a Yakuza aniki.



pedro_sandchez said:


> I'm pretty sure you are incorrect here.
> To my knowledge the dw link 7 point was made from 2005-2008
> 
> In fact, if you look at the review section of mtbr there are a total of 81 reviews of various 7 point configurations.
> ...


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

mercjoe said:


> You are right. It was made through all those years, but the 2008 frame which is the one Im being offered was unique for that year and is different from the previous 7 points.
> 
> Take a look:
> http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/7point/7point.php
> ...


fair point.
However, the differences between a pre 2008 7 point and an aniki are much greater and more significant than the difference between a pre 08 and an 08 7 point

All 7 points are dw link bikes and I am pretty sure that the only difference in the 08 is the shape of the top tube (maybe slight tweaks of geometry, and I think at one point they switched to a more standard shock length). Whereas the aniki is a single pivot.

what I'm getting at is that all model years of 7 points are similar enough that if you read reviews of the pre 08, those thoughts can more than likely be applied to the 08.


----------



## mercjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

Ive been digging and watching tons of pics and I think you are totally right. Looks like the top tube is the only modification.
On the other hand iron horse is moving to the ellsworth system, so parts could actually be an issue in the future.

Wonder how the new IH line up will look like.



pedro_sandchez said:


> fair point.
> However, the differences between a pre 2008 7 point and an aniki are much greater and more significant than the difference between a pre 08 and an 08 7 point
> 
> All 7 points are dw link bikes and I am pretty sure that the only difference in the 08 is the shape of the top tube (maybe slight tweaks of geometry, and I think at one point they switched to a more standard shock length). Whereas the aniki is a single pivot.
> ...


----------



## mercjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

And what new bike are you gonna get ?



yamahabr6 said:


> They were made from 2005 on. in 2007 they added iscg tabs and in 2008 the bent top tube was replaced with a straight one. I just sold my 2006 but it was a great bike and i loved it. It is the best pedaling 7 inch bike out there, not to mention boom proof.


----------



## yamahabr6 (Mar 23, 2009)

My buddy just sold me his hand me down Glory O. The 7 point was a better bike for pedaling but the glory had an extra inch of travel



mercjoe said:


> And what new bike are you gonna get ?


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

mercjoe said:


> On the other hand iron horse is moving to the ellsworth system, so parts could actually be an issue in the future.
> Wonder how the new IH line up will look like.


You might be misinformed, going to the Ellsworth system was their original plan, but they went out of business before that happened. Dorel (makers of GT, Cannondale, Mongoose and Schwinn) bought the Iron Horse name at auction, and AFIK haven't announced what their plans are with the brand name yet. If I were to guess, they will use the name for Sporting Goods level bikes (Dicks, Sports Authority). I doubt we will see any more high end Iron Horses, but who knows.


----------



## Joe bob 123 (11 mo ago)

mercjoe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im thinking about getting this IH frame.
> Strange thing is there are no reviews or comments about this bike, I guess because
> ...


I just bought this bike a few months ago ! 😂 the same crankset and stem and rims and cassette are still on it 13 years later !


----------



## Joe bob 123 (11 mo ago)

Joe bob 123 said:


> I just bought this bike a few months ago ! 😂 the same crankset and stem and rims and cassette are still on it 13 years later !


Was this your bike or was this at a showcase?


----------



## Joe bob 123 (11 mo ago)

mercjoe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im thinking about getting this IH frame.
> Strange thing is there are no reviews or comments about this bike, I guess because
> ...


Never mind lol Ig that’s how it comes stock


----------

